# Bild mit hoher auflösung an PictureBox anpassen



## maho15 (11. August 2002)

Ich möchte Bilder mit einer hohen auflösung in Visual Basic als etwa 3cm großes bild anzeigen lassen. mit was mach ich das am besten und wie.


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. August 2002)

wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, willst du einfach nur die abmessungen von dem bild auf eine bestimmte grösse reduzieren, oder? dann reicht es schon, wenn du die eigenschaft "stretched" auf true setzt.


----------



## maho15 (11. August 2002)

genau, danke


----------

